

The Scariest Quote You'll Read From the Trial Nobody Is Talking About - beedogs
http://www.policymic.com/articles/56677/the-scariest-quote-you-ll-read-from-the-trial-nobody-is-talking-about

======
lifeisstillgood
Errr, he has plead guilty to crime X, it they are prosecuting for crime
"aiding the enemy"

So does this mean, that if there is no evidence he intended to aid the enemy,
that he will be set free?

